

Tips for creating a R&D culture at a startup - jwillgoesfast
http://vator.tv/news/2013-05-20-five-tips-to-drive-r-d-culture-in-a-fast-moving-startup
Don't forget that customer value trumps hi-tech cool factor when it comes to actually having your new idea see the light of day
======
jwillgoesfast
"what most attracts me (and other “math men”) to R&D in a startup is the free
flow of creativity across divisions and a culture of innovation"

Creativity begets creativity

Don't forget that customer value trumps hi-tech cool factor when it comes to
actually having your new idea see the light of day

